# How old were you when you started cubing?



## DavidWoner (Aug 21, 2008)

i started cubing when i was almost 18, and i've always felt like i got a late start compared to most other cubers. so i was wondering if most cubers got started way before meor not.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 21, 2008)

14? yeah, I think I was 14.

Wow... it's almost been two full years of my addiction. haha


----------



## Faz (Aug 21, 2008)

started cubing on March 30th.

I was 12 and i am still 12.

Man, i have gotten good fast. Thats why i beat harris chan in an unofficial event, fastest time to reach a sub 20 average.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 21, 2008)

How long did it take you to get to sub-20? The best I know if is ~60 days.

I started cubing at 15, but started to seriously cube at 16. I don't have a clue why I didn't start earlier, considering my aptitude in Maths and dexterity in my fingers (from playing instruments).


----------



## Stefan (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't remember, but judging by old pictures I started when I was five.


----------



## Durben (Aug 21, 2008)

I started this year, February 22.
I reached sub 20 just this April 23, 2008.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 21, 2008)

I started a month before my 13th birthday.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I started cubing in the summer of '94. For at least 4 years I cubed with the same non-lubed knockoff cube using a bad layer-by-layer system with a last layer that took forever (try solving the edges by using just F U R U' R' F'). Best average: about 1 minute 10 seconds. But I still loved doing it. 

It almost seems like it happened in a different life.


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 21, 2008)

I started on April, 17th, 2007. My birthday is on September 9th, 1992. So I was 14 when I started. Now I'm 15, turning 16 in three weeks.


----------



## mad_eye (Aug 21, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> How long did it take you to get to sub-20? The best I know if is ~60 days.
> 
> I started cubing at 15, but started to seriously cube at 16. I don't have a clue why I didn't start earlier, considering my aptitude in Maths and dexterity in my fingers (from playing instruments).



O_O

you are so remind me myself :S

i also started at 15, but now i think i gonna get into it for real (im 16 now)

not mention the unexplainable reason for the 1 year delay, or the math and fingers thing


----------



## mad_eye (Aug 21, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> I started on April, 17th, 2007. My birthday is on September 9th, 1992. So I was 14 when I started. Now I'm 15, turning 16 in three weeks.



you older than me by two days (yah yah i born in 9/11 )


----------



## Escher (Aug 21, 2008)

it was around the beginning of May this year when i got my first. it took me about a week to get a sub-minute, then another few to get a sub-40, then another few to get sub-30, and over the past couple of weeks my averages went from 28-30 down to 17-24. I havent hit a barrier yet but i know its coming... anyway, i was 16 then, 17 now.


----------



## Henxu (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm 15 and I started a year ago so... 10? xDDD 14


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2008)

i started about christmas last yr. 15 then, 16 now
sub 35  barely...


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm in 10th grade now and I got my cube in the summer between 7th and 8th grade so I'll say I was 13. I think I learned how to solve it the day after my birthday.


----------



## Kian (Aug 21, 2008)

started at 21, i'm 22 now.


----------



## Callum (Aug 21, 2008)

I started cubing 3 months before my eighth birthday and I'm 9 now.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 21, 2008)

I started cubing when I was around 12 and a half. Now I'm 13 years old and averaging ~21 seconds.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I vaguely remember getting one when I was about 13 or so. Never solved it then. So I guess that isn't really "cubing".

I got the next cube when I was 23 in December '07. 24 now.



Vault312 said:


> i started cubing when i was almost 18, and i've always felt like i got a late start compared to most other cubers. so i was wondering if most cubers got started way before meor not.



Talk about getting started late in the game.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2008)

Callum said:


> I started cubing 3 months before my eighth birthday and I'm 9 now.


WHAT!!!
That's crazy!!
I wish I started when I was like 5...I would be sub-20 now ...maybe sub-15


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 21, 2008)

I started when I was 12 in Fall of 2005.
It's been almost three years...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2008)

I've had the cube since i was six. couldn't solve until i was 13. 14 was when i went with speedcubing


----------



## Raffael (Aug 21, 2008)

According to my mother, my dad's cube was one of the two things that kept me quiet and happy when I was a baby - so I guess the addiction started back then.
When I was 15, I started trying to solve it, but not on a regular basis.
When I was in the army (Y2k, 20 years old) I got it almost completed. (2 Edges mispermutatet). I just couldn't figure out, how to exchange them so I got a LBL solution from the internet.
Sticked with that, being happy to be able to remember the solution until late 2005/early 2006 (I think).
Then I started to try to solve it faster, but sticked to a slightly modified LBL method until the end of last year.
Right now I'm using Fridrich with 3 LLL and got my first sub-20 average today


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 21, 2008)

I think I started in 1980 just before I turned 26. I figured out Sune and Niklas and some edge flippers/swappers on my own, during the first 2 days I had the cube, which allowed me to finish solving it. A few years later, I improved my F2L a bit, and developed more tools for last layer. It was not until I hit 53 (last December 2007) that I decided to get more serious about cubing. I had been solving my last layer by permuting corners, orienting corners, permuting & orienting edges. So for the experience (and hopefully for speed), I learned all the PLL's and 2 stage OLL (but some as 1 stage). I want to speed up my F2L and do better finger tricks before finishing OLLs. But before that, my goal is to solve a 3x3 blindfolded. I've been practicing blindfolded stages an hour or 2 per day now.

EDIT: A week or two after I wrote this I started doing 3x3 BLD. As of Oct 20, 2008 I have done it at least 15 times, working my way down to under 10 minutes, I hope. Next will be finger tricks, look ahead, OLLs.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 21, 2008)

Durben said:


> I started this year, February 22.
> I reached sub 20 just this April 23, 2008.



62 days, almost a UWR.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 21, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Durben said:
> 
> 
> > I started this year, February 22.
> ...



Hell, he's almost officially sub-15, having got sub-15 in SC.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

Started when I was 23.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 22, 2008)

I started January 2008 and I am 13. I have reached sub 30.

BTW, what is Niklas?


----------



## alexc (Aug 22, 2008)

13-14. I started cubing about 2 months before my 14th birthday.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 22, 2008)

When I was 15.


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 22, 2008)

i'm 12. i started about 1 month ago.


----------



## Lewis (Aug 22, 2008)

I got my first cube when I was about 8, and learnt to solve it when I was about 10. I lost interest in cubing for a while until I bought my pyraminx and skewb. I've been obsessed with solving, collecting and building puzzles since.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 22, 2008)

Got my first cube (and how to solve it) when I was 12, for an uber-nerd summer math boarding camp. Back then, thought that 2:30 was a good time... XP

Got into speedcubing in approx October of 2006, when my friend got a 38-sec time using Fridrich (and after hearing about one of my friends talking about some freak of nature called Macky who could solve cubes faster than most people can fall asleep in my CS class... I wonder who that could be?).


----------



## jcuber (Aug 30, 2008)

mad_eye said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > I started on April, 17th, 2007. My birthday is on September 9th, 1992. So I was 14 when I started. Now I'm 15, turning 16 in three weeks.
> ...


I was born September 10th and I'm 11 turning 12 in a couple of days. I startwed cubing about 4 months ago. (I started using a VERY cheap knock off cube I got from my friend for free it was so bad)


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 6, 2008)

btw: today is my big fat birthday party 

It's big fat because one of my best friends turns 17 on September, 9th, and two of my classmates turn 18 today. So we just do the paty today


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 6, 2008)

I started earlier this year. I was 20 at the time


----------



## Garmon (Sep 6, 2008)

14 and 10 months


----------



## Monty (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, you guys are cool. ;D
I started around 3 months ago.
I'm 13 and 11months old.
Sub 35 average still )=


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I've been cubing for over 2 years and I'm still not sub 20  I'm slow. It's been on and off though. I've been seriously cubing for a year or so


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 6, 2008)

i started cubing in November of last year, so i was 13.
now im 14 and am sub 35.... i suck =[

wow, almost a year of cubing.
during the summer it was great- good times and such, 
now the schedule is school-homework-swim team-eat-sleep

i think i have lost the touch. i can seem to get any faster with the PLLs i know, i know you guys are going to say learn more PLLs but i dont think i can contain them.


----------



## Monty (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm stuck at my average for around a week ! );
Using Fridrich Method btw.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Monty said:


> I'm stuck at my average for around a week ! );



Trust me. A week is nothing. I've been stuck at my average for months.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Sep 6, 2008)

Always wanted to learn how to solve, but never took the initiative. My brother taught me how to solve it LBL I think it was... last year.
anyway, I just stuck with that, read up on Fridrich, and actually started cubing for realsies about 2 months ago, probably less... maybe about a month and a bit.


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 6, 2008)

I think I started soon after I turned 14... not 100% sure though. I still haven't really done it for real - just barely sub 40, and after not cubing for a few months I took a couple averages and I'm like just barely sub 45/50 lol. I need to learn some more PLLs.


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 6, 2008)

I was 10 
i started to cube right after september started
so it's been an year now 

avg 14, if your wondering


----------



## LarsN (Sep 6, 2008)

I started when I was 24. That's 1,5 years ago now. When I started there was no rubik brands to buy in my area. I eventually found a metal cube in a bookshop. Not the metallic plastic kind, but real metal cubies. Fingertricks was not possible and oil was used to lube it.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 6, 2008)

I solved my first cube back when I was 12. (But I am 13 now)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 6, 2008)

I was 16 and still am. I got interested in cubing October 22nd when my friend solved it in 2:30. A couple days later I bought a cube, looked up the solution (I was stupid, I didn't even try it myself) from Dan Brown and started cubing alot.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 6, 2008)

I started at 13 and still is 13. Averaing 25 sec.


----------



## VP7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Started at age 17 in 1982.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 6, 2008)

Started New Years' Eve 07-08. I was 16. So about 9 months now.


----------



## Escher (Sep 7, 2008)

16. am 17 now, learnt 75 days ago (i worked it out so it could go on the unofficial world record pages ), and im sub-20 most of the time.

Most of my friends learnt around the same time i did, mostly earlier. i wish i'd discovered it sooner... it would stop distracting me from A-levels and instead would have distracted me from stupid SATs (am english btw)... o well


----------



## Neutrals01 (Sep 14, 2008)

hmm...I started 17 and still 17..started 25th may 08..113 days of cubing counting from that date till this post..still cant reach sub 20... sad..

really sad to read that so many ppl cube less than this amount of days and already reaching sub 20 average.... I am still stuck at sub 35 average...dam...


----------



## Ron (Sep 14, 2008)

I started on July 13, 1980, when I was 13 years old.
I was one of the first with a Rubik's Cube in The Netherlands.
The cube was not on the market yet. A friend brought it from Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 14, 2008)

I started in May this year so about four months ago


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I started in 2007 August, on my 14th birthday. i got the cube as a present


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 15, 2008)

first solve on 24 August 2008 (7 weeks ago) I'm 27 years old, averaging under 50secs (PB of 29.92). best BLD time is just under 10mins.

edit - now at under 45 seconds, and 8:07 bld. (beat that now - 7:55)


----------



## choipster (Oct 20, 2008)

Bought one when I was 13 but forgot about it after like 2 weeks and rediscovered it when I was 17. I learned the Petrus Method from Lars's site and got down to a sub-40 average in maybe a month to a month and a half. Got stuck there for a couple months and fell out of cubing. I'm 19 now and am getting back into cubing. Got myself back to a sub-40 average now. I doubt I'll ever hit sub-20, but that sure as hell won't keep me from trying


----------



## ManuK (Oct 21, 2008)

Started 9 Weeks ago.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 21, 2008)

Started when I was around 14 im pretty sure.


----------



## toast (Oct 22, 2008)

I started when I was 13 on December 26, 2007.
I'm 14 now


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 23, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> I started January 2008 and I am 13. I have reached sub 30.
> 
> BTW, what is Niklas?


L' U R U' L U R U'
COLL alg.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 23, 2008)

started last year, when I was 14 yrs old


----------



## xAllen91 (Oct 23, 2008)

November 2007. When I am 16. That time i were not serious about cubing. Doing casual solves. : )


----------



## Gunnar (Oct 23, 2008)

I started in September 2002, when I was 18 years old. It was easy to be in top of the ranks at speedcubing back then.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 23, 2008)

July 2007, when i was 15 and a 1/2. Im now 16 and 3/4's. 3x3- sub 15, 4x4 sub 1.10, 5x5- sub 1.55


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

I strated cubing 2 months ago and now avarage sub 28sec...


----------

